# RSS feed for "Season Pass Alerts" forum is usually outdated



## Lord Nimon (Apr 3, 2001)

The RSS feed for the "Season Pass Alerts" is usually outdated. That is, if you look at the top threads of the actual forum, they're missing from the RSS feed. Considering the SP alerts are usually time-sensitive, this is the one forum that should have the most reliable RSS feed.

Can someone look into it?


----------



## dkaz (Aug 30, 2007)

Looking at our settings, RSS feeds are cached for up to 60 minutes (default).

Does that match your "outdated" description?

I can probably bring the caching down to maybe 30 minutes (it's global, unfortunately). Would that be significantly better? 

Not sure how sensitive you think these are.

You'll also have issues with caching on RSS client side. What RSS client are you using?


----------

